# ssshhhhhh!



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2006)

we're less than 200 posts behind brizzle & sw forum but ahead on threads

cummon Cymru! lets have them!


----------



## zog (Apr 2, 2006)

purely to stuff them wurzles.


199 to go


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

Did anyone go to the cayo last night without me im very upset


----------



## zog (Apr 2, 2006)

no no no.

didn't get out til late then went straight down the riverbank. i don't think 2 people from here constitutes a meet.  nice to meet u ddraig.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> no no no.
> 
> didn't get out til late then went straight down the riverbank. i don't think 2 people from here constitutes a meet.  nice to meet u ddraig.



I get you three is a crowd


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 2, 2006)

*posts for the hell of it and not to beat the other lot*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 2, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *posts for the hell of it and not to beat the other lot*



*posts to say thank you for posting for the sheer hell of it*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Did anyone go to the cayo last night without me im very upset



no haylz! we are officially shit at sorting out more than 1 or 2 Welsh urbs to be in the same place at the same time    . it worked when col did that poll (doble figures!   ) so maybe that's the only way




			
				zog said:
			
		

> no no no.
> 
> didn't get out til late then went straight down the riverbank. i don't think 2 people from here constitutes a meet. nice to meet u ddraig.



and i wouldn't have met you if you didn't come over n all, nice one.

<wonders whether to attempt a poll or let col do it>


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 2, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> *posts to say thank you for posting for the sheer hell of it*



*posts to whisper "yfw! solidarity n shit eh.."*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 2, 2006)

come on you jaaaaaaaacckkkkkkkkkks

and nope I wasnt at the cayo either but i now nobody else was ,they'd be ripping the piss by now


----------



## zog (Apr 2, 2006)

177 to go.

quick whilst they're at the cider.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 2, 2006)

How many gratuitous posts each are we allowed?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2006)

well i dunno as long as we don't go mental and them next door don't notice   

spose we could cream it with a thread called 'should the assembly arm the citizens of Wales?'


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 3, 2006)

Apparently we are now 8 threads and several posts ahead of the cider-swillers.

Does that mean that we'll be better than them at organising a meet-up...?

_<leaves thread immediately as it will now die>_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Apparently we are now 8 threads and several posts ahead of the cider-swillers.
> 
> Does that mean that we'll be better than them at organising a meet-up...?
> 
> _<leaves thread immediately as it will now die>_



threads maybe but not posts

              threads/posts
them - 252/7,765

us -    260/7,603+1


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 3, 2006)

The obvious conclusion being that we take less posts to say more important things about a wider range of issue.

Innit


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 3, 2006)

shouldnt that be fewer?
were obviously far more atriculate than those siddrrrrrr drinkrs


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 3, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> threads maybe but not posts
> 
> threads/posts
> them - 252/7,765
> ...



But didnt they exist before us welshies got our own home?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2006)

zog said:
			
		

> 177 to go.
> 
> quick whilst they're at the cider.


Oi jus' got down off me tractor to wish you all :-


----------



## ddraig (Apr 3, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Oi jus' got down off me tractor to wish you all :-



  rumbled! we're in the shit now, there's more of them  

bore da gg! diwyrnod braf heddi


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

only 98 behind people woohoo let's av em


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

Thank you for that parting of info.....most kind


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Thank you for that parting of info.....most kind



no problem, my pleasure.
congrats on passing 2000


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no problem, my pleasure.
> congrats on passing 2000



Why , thank you kind sir


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

they've spotted us! now we're in for it   
they have a rallying thread on the go

their thread 

for obvious reasons, please don't post on it!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they've spotted us! now we're in for it
> they have a rallying thread on the go
> 
> their thread
> ...


 There will be free cream tea and a lovely surprise!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> There will be free cream tea and a lovely surprise!



mwahahahaha u cracked! that's u 2 posts down now effectively

1 and a bit sugars please    got any veggie pies going?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Oi crafty, just noticed what u did there    and top of the page too! grrr


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Arggg! They've started mindless posting in the style of "bump me baby" over there.

Fooking tractor-drivers


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Arggg! They've started mindless posting in the style of "bump me baby" over there.
> 
> Fooking tractor-drivers



yes, i was worried this might happen when they found out! and there's more of them, we're slipping already    we've dropped to over a 100 brhind again.

seems our restrained and dignified posting may have to go out the window...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Fuck that. And put the window out with it


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

_<waits 30 seconds...>_

Don't you think?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

I will eat your brains


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Tell you what, get phil to start one of his gun-nut threads, or proof of Tony Blair's rational existence, and we'll have them by the end of the day.

We need to pull out our big guns


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I will eat your brains



Which Brains would that be, the ones _brewed in Cardiff_??


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 4, 2006)

Welll, I always pity the underdogs so here, have a sympathy post and a biscuit  *runs forward again to catch up with fast moving high falutin' South West forum*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Tell you what, get phil to start one of his gun-nut threads, or proof of Tony Blair's rational existence, and we'll have them by the end of the day.
> 
> We need to pull out our big guns




ahem! post on page 1

slightly more subtle thn yours mind


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Which Brains would that be, the ones _brewed in Cardiff_??



i nearly fell for that one and said, don't you mean drink our brains!
only just stopped myself


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

OK, what about a thread titled "9/11 - was Rhodri involved?"

Do you think the ed will wear it? 

I mean, apparently we don't need any proof of Rhod's involvement, and everyone knows he's a structural engineer...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Welll, I always pity the underdogs so here, have a sympathy post and a biscuit  *runs forward again to catch up with fast moving high falutin' South West forum*


mmm, what biscuits do you have today?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Look what s/he's saying over there.... 



			
				cyberfairy said:
			
		

> May I just remind you that 'mindless posting' is positively encouraged on this forum and next Friday there will be a meet at the bell in Bath



Source


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Look what s/he's saying over there....
> 
> 
> Source



yes, i was trying the old slowly catchy mokey routine but no! gloves off now


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

Here, is it time for a "Cardiff Kittens" thread yet?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

nah, what about 'the world of Welsh dogs'?


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> OK, what about a thread titled "9/11 - was Rhodri involved?"
> 
> Do you think the ed will wear it?
> 
> I mean, apparently we don't need any proof of Rhod's involvement, and everyone knows he's a structural engineer...



Or maybe 'Rhodri Morgan - English infiltrator? Discuss.'
I mean, it may explain why he's such a w****r as first minister, he's there with the sole aim of subverting and discrediting the operation of the Assembly.


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

Or maybe we could discuss the wheelie bin crisis in Penylan...


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2006)

You need to keep them away from their computers - tell them Tesco's are selling carrots and turnips at half-price.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

or a new pie shop has opened in tha big city


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Or maybe we could discuss the wheelie bin crisis in Penylan...



At last, an issue of real importance.
On a serious note - what day do they collect green bags in penylan?
In my experience it seems to be never.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

no conflict of interest then KBT?


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> At last, an issue of real importance.
> On a serious note - what day do they collect green bags in penylan?
> In my experience it seems to be never.



Green bags = every second Friday. This Friday, in fact.
Apart from a period a while ago when they came on Saturdays for no apparent reason, green bag collection's always been ok round my way (Colchester Ave area).


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no conflict of interest then KBT?



Not really! - there's v.little talk of anwhere other than 'The Big Briz' in the SW forum, and I've lived in Cardiff for 7 years now.

(if there was a North Devon forum though, that would be a different matter - i'd post 7,800 times myself!    )


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

hehe

the gits are even trying to disrupt our polls now


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

Ooh just noticed KBT - we share a birthday (but unfortunately not the year).

(Gratuitous post   )


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

2 Hardcore said:
			
		

> Ooh just noticed KBT - we share a birthday (but unfortunately not the year).
> 
> (Gratuitous post   )



nothing gratuitous about it!


----------



## Brockway (Apr 4, 2006)

Couldn't we just get the editor to manipulate the figures to give us numerical superiority over the carrot-crunchers? It's his duty.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Couldn't we just get the editor to manipulate the figures to give us numerical superiority over the carrot-crunchers? It's his duty.



nah, lets at least try to fight fair!


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nah, lets at least try to fight fair!


*smacks ddraig in the nuts when he's not looking*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *smacks ddraig in the nuts when he's not looking*



ooh u bugger! ouch/falls over
get im col get im!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Couldn't we just get the editor to manipulate the figures to give us numerical superiority over the carrot-crunchers? It's his duty.



stop falling into their trap over there!


----------



## 2 Hardcore (Apr 4, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> *smacks ddraig in the nuts when he's not looking*


Such dirty Saesneg fighting merits a post deduction, IMO!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

Just posting for the hell of it really,,,

Take care boyo


----------



## garethd (Apr 4, 2006)

ok, another mindless welsh bwoy on board.



anything to beat up the english!


----------



## garethd (Apr 4, 2006)

especially since i've noticed bare anti-welsh racisim on the hijack bristol music board lately!


----------



## garethd (Apr 4, 2006)

my own post count could do with a bit of a lift as well!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 4, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> especially since i've noticed bare anti-welsh racisim on the hijack bristol music board lately!



What


----------



## garethd (Apr 4, 2006)

especially when tom jones took the thing from the queen.

they were like 'that's right tom, bow before your english masters....'


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 4, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> especially when tom jones took the thing from the queen.
> 
> they were like 'that's right tom, bow before your english masters....'



I think we've found the brains behind this here attempted coup.

For your info, I'm Bristolian Irish and, as long as you don't tell anyone, inclined to agree a secret deal, where we join forces and invade london!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm off to do some work now, but can I just congratulate everyone on a feverish day of activity!

We're lucky if we get 3 posts a day in 'ere sometimes!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 4, 2006)

*Nptbkotbf**

I'll accept your thanks on behalf on the few who have posted on behalf of the many...

(* Needless post to keep Bristol on the back foot)


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks for accepting the thanks

 

Means a lot to me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> I'm off to do some work now, but can I just congratulate everyone on a feverish day of activity!
> 
> We're lucky if we get 3 posts a day in 'ere sometimes!



yes somehtiong had to be done


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

i meant *something*
sorry


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> (* Needless post to keep Bristol on the back foot)


indeed we are closing in at almost 80posts behind now


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

do them wurzels like a siesta or somehting?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> indeed we are closing in at almost 80posts behind now



1 more to make it 70!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

ermmmm,,, hello


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> ermmmm,,, hello



shw'd mae, paned? mwg bach?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

sorry! forgot the english version

how ya doin? cuppa?
little smoke?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

Do you know what??,,
Some english folk get really shocked that I, being a welshie doesnt know welsh  and then i feel i've let my welshness down   

I'll have coffee if you dont mind,, bit fussy with tea, and only like my own,,

Not fussy around a smoke tho,, Ta!  
and hows you???


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Do you know what??,,
> Some english folk get really shocked that I, being a welshie doesnt know welsh  and then i feel i've let my welshness down
> 
> I'll have coffee if you dont mind,, bit fussy with tea, and only like my own,,
> ...



ok ta
no probs, coffee coming up. only got soya milk tho
there's not many welshies that know Welsh you know, tell em that

i can teach you the basics over a coupe o bifta's


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

my kids can talk it,, think my oldest is gonna do a welsh Gcse which is cool, coz he's doing french and german and english(obviously)

I know good morning,, but then my faint french knowledge gets in the way and it all tends to merge


----------



## garethd (Apr 4, 2006)

i don't speak welsh either, i've never let that affect my welshness tho


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> my kids can talk it,, think my oldest is gonna do a welsh Gcse which is cool, coz he's doing french and german and english(obviously)
> 
> I know good morning,, but then my faint french knowledge gets in the way and it all tends to merge



that is well cool, nice one!
one of the main reasons i gave up london for Cardiff, to not lose my Welsh


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> that is well cool, nice one!
> one of the main reasons i gave up london for Cardiff, to not lose my Welsh


  I'm well  impressed too,,,

when i moved to dorset, i was knocking around with lots of cockney's, who used to take the piss out of my soft newport accent  ,,, so i spent a bit of time pretending i wasnt welsh,,
now i barely have an accent, which is a shame,, coz i really want it back now!


----------



## zog (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> shw'd mae, paned? mwg bach?




sorry. what does that mean?


----------



## zog (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> sorry! forgot the english version
> 
> how ya doin? cuppa?
> little smoke?




ah I see, ignore that last post. ......................

................................but keep the post count


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2006)

What's going on in 'ere then!    
Just read the thread, made me chuckle!    

*joins in*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 4, 2006)

I dunno what is going on, anyone worked it out yet??


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2006)

Let me know when you know hun.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 4, 2006)

I dunno either,,,


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

oh i don't know where to start


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 4, 2006)

Try the beginning.   


*gathers round like Dory and the baby turtles in Nemo*


----------



## Techno303 (Apr 4, 2006)

For Wales. etc...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

well one day i noticed a similarity in some numbers that flashed before me as i started on my first cup of tea of the day...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

NEWS






20 posts, woopwoop


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> well one day i noticed a similarity in some numbers that flashed before me as i started on my first cup of tea of the day...



...then when my brain caught up i clicked back to have a look and the Wales/Cymru one was 200 behind the brizle/sw one...


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2006)

Come on Weeeeeeeaaaaaaaaales!


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

lol, we're gonna win!


----------



## maes (Apr 5, 2006)

here, have a hand


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

thankyou kindly!
diolch


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Apr 5, 2006)

I shouldn't really encourage you, but i'm bored.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Yayyyyyy!

*hugs Bob n maestro for helping*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

gives you a warm feeling inside


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

mmhmm all fluffy


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

I cant sleep...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Btw....my little one (I call her minime) speaks fluent welsh, goes to a welsh school. I understand quite a bit and know alot of words and have good pronounciation, but, I can't speak it well....


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Am thinking of learning it in the autumn....we'll see...bloody hard language to learn.....


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

*rambles*


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

who needs sleep????


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

lol, we've only got two more to go!


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

we're winning!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2006)

I think this could be the one!

Get out the flags!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2006)

Those Bristol boys are such wusses there's none of them up late browsing their forum now!


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

ya see it?


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

lol, they'll be gutted to wake up to defeat!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

woooohooo we done it! nice one


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

gonn post it over there too


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

lmao love that ddraig!     


*toddles off to bed, job done for now*


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

Some of us have to be up early to plough the meadows  Your supremacy will be shortlived-i feel an Ashton Court/South West festival thread coming on


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Some of us have to be up early to plough the meadows


yep - just letting sheep wander all over the place and rounding em up once in a while is such a cop out    

.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 5, 2006)

He he , can you see what I've done, started a thread about Bristol hoping they'll come and post so contributing to their downfall ( keep it under your Dai caps   )


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 5, 2006)

Very clever!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 5, 2006)

NB - they're now trying to beat us at our own game - Don't take the bait!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> He he , can you see what I've done, started a thread about Bristol hoping they'll come and post so contributing to their downfall ( keep it under your Dai caps   )



appreciated! looks like i've slept too long comrades


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 5, 2006)

Whats that old poem where the Welsh set up camp and then spend weeks getting wrecked on mead before a battle. Then they get butchered?

Well thats whats gonna happen here if we don't pull our fingers out.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

innit! slowly catchy monkey tho i reckon


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

*yaaaaaaaaawns*

ello.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

I go to wales in 3 days time


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

will another mention of my wales trip help the cause?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes! 
OOoooo when? Where? With who? Why? huh huh huh huh huh


(we have to get to 8,000 before that lot. Sneaky buggers!)   Heh.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

swansea.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

only going for one night.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

staying with my mate who I've not seen for nearly a year.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

can't wait!!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

Have you ever noticed the way the River Severn flows? You know, that shitty brownie colured water that flows away from Wales and into Bristol.
Anyway, useless information but thought it will help the cause.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

how many are you guys away from the magical 8000 then?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

My God, I am eating a packet of Salt n Vinegar crisps, thwaaa, they don't hav bring on a phirst.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> swansea.



Fantastic! (but I'm biased)


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> how many are you guys away from the magical 8000 then?



Just checked and they have about 5 and we have 45...so ain't gonna do it but, that doesn't mean they win....anything.   

*chuckles @ ZIZI*


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Fantastic! (but I'm biased)



You're also 44 posts short of the 8,000 marker

Which is a lot worse than being one can short of a six pack

Especially as we've only got 4 to go.

*manic laughter*


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

you lot have better things to be doing with your time


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Just checked and they have about 5 and we have 45...so ain't gonna do it but, that doesn't mean they win....anything.
> 
> *chuckles @ ZIZI*


Thats what you think


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Yes tanky, we do!   


*pokes tongue out at munkeeunit & cyberfairy*


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

Tapping fingers


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Fishfinger sammich anyone?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

Manic Tappping at keyboard! Don't give up, we can do it just another 43 to go.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

oooh I love fish finger sammidges


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

My boss thinks I am busy doing my well paid job. Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha Muffles snigger


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

Lovely day init?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

what's the weather looking like for the weekend in swansea? do I need to pack my wellies?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

You're too late.

We have the 8,000.   

Keep tapping.


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

Tony Blair-Piss Off


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're too late.
> 
> We have the 8,000.
> 
> Keep tapping.





Silly Game anyway, I was getting board. So, What shall we do now then?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 5, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Tony Blair-Piss Off



Double or quits for 9,000?

I'm off for a well deserved rest and long hot bath


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

Rub's it in a bit


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

You dont, you have 5,000 and summat


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

What's so good about 8,000? nothing that's what...nothing i tell you!   

 


*passes round fish finger sammiches*


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Rub's it in a bit



Ahem-Exactly what is it you are rubbing in? Like, you know, it was only a game, it wasn't like I really cared (grinding teeth)


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

yeah.... what evah!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> what's the weather looking like for the weekend in swansea? do I need to pack my wellies?



Light showers for Friday n Sat. Possible sleety showers Sunday.   

*checks wellies for waterproofness*

Think I just made up a new word. ^   






Btw...no one said "first to 8,000", that lot just decided.


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

hurray, I get to wear my lovely wellies 

cheers Strumpet


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You dont, you have 5,000 and summat



Ooops.  Just fix that then...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Yfw Tankgirl!   


*pokes fractionMan in the eye*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 5, 2006)

*kicks fraction man girly style in the shin*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *yaaaaaaaaawns*
> 
> ello.



bore da!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> what's the weather looking like for the weekend in swansea? do I need to pack my wellies?



'getting better' afaik o rheard on one of the forecasts, still chilly wind tho


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

ta, I'll pack my scarf and hat too then


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're too late.
> 
> We have the 8,000.
> 
> Keep tapping.



slowly slowly catchy monkeybrains!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> Ooops.  Just fix that then...



<torches the english sign with smiley still attached>


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> ta, I'll pack my scarf and hat too then



got a chin strap for the hat?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 5, 2006)

the scarf can hold the hat on


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> bore da!



*waves*

 

I'm off to shop! Be back later to keep posting!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *waves*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to shop! Be back later to keep posting!



  can u get me a can of dandelion & burdock please?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Course.   



*runs off*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

ta


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

only 6 behind again


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

what happened?
i guess its time to bring out the big guns..


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

dunno   
them lot over there must be 'morning' people


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

lol, they can't handle us at all!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

HA!

*sneaks another post in before going to Tesco. Goes    @ fractionMan*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

we're slipping again people


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> what happened?
> i guess its time to bring out the big guns..


 big guns? theres a thread about that on knobbin and sobbin


----------



## garethd (Apr 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> big guns? theres a thread about that on knobbin and sobbin


lol


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

Time to bump me thinks,,,,

Come on Wales!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 5, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> Time to bump me thinks,,,,
> 
> Come on Wales!!!!!!!!



yay! diolch! u put us ahead again


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

YaY!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

and Yay!!! again,,,


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Here ya go ddraig! Sorry I took so long <puff....pant....>

*passes ddraig his dandelion n burdock n hands out chocs and red bull to the troops*


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Here ya go ddraig! Sorry I took so long <puff....pant....>
> 
> *passes ddraig his dandelion n burdock n hands out chocs and red bull to the troops*


  Ooooh, I havent had dandilion and burdock for ages,,,,

I used to love Root beer from Maccy D's before they bloody stopped it!!!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

I haven't had it for ages either! Tis yummm.

I've stopped all fizzy drinks though, bad for ya innit.


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah i have too,, not good for the head and body,,,

Dont mind the odd traditional cloudy lemonade on special occasions tho,,,


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 5, 2006)

Cloudy lemo and vodka... yummm


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

ohhh if we're talking special occasions I love either Ginger Beer or Dandelion n Burdock....mmmm.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Cloudy lemo and vodka... yummm



Oooo now ya talking!   
My fav. is cranberry juice with vodka....<drool>


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Oooo now ya talking!
> My fav. is cranberry juice with vodka....<drool>


   I love cranberry and tend to drink it everyday,,,,
and its lush with voddy,,,tis my drink of choice tooo


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 5, 2006)

Cool MissD.   

Just threw water bombs at "the others"....*snigger*   


Ssshhhhh!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 5, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Ok ok what the BOLLOX is going on!?!?!?

They're catching up!! 

*pokes welsh ppl*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ok ok what the BOLLOX is going on!?!?!?
> 
> They're catching up!!
> 
> *pokes welsh ppl*




Guten Abend mein freund  

*awaits slaughtering on translation*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Alive! 
Talking foreign at me but.... someone;s alive!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Alive!
> Talking foreign at me but.... someone;s alive!



well you can apply that term loosely at present...............

Im stoned again


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Im getting there...   



*makes camp with choc. n weed n cups a tea with haylz*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Im getting there...
> 
> 
> 
> *makes camp with choc. n weed n cups a tea with haylz*



Thats the picture


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

ahhhh


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

as of 2am   




woopwoop!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

I think I'm gonna overdose on toast! Am on my 4th piece. 
DAMN the munchies!


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2006)

We're whipping those straw-chewing yokels!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

SSsshhhhhh


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

we stay up later than them


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

i did my best for now.

we're a good 30+ clear now

i can sleep easy


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

*bump*


lol, actually 39 in front


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

well i can't leave it like that so have to get the 40 b4 i go


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Moooooooooooooooornin 


*yawns*


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 6, 2006)

good work welsh folk


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Heh.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2006)

flippin 'eck, you Welsh lot can't 'alf yack     

.


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

If we tell those yokels to stop and think about what they're doing, they might forget to start again!!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

Ahem, excuse me messrs editors, but do you know you are still an hour behind or is it a deliberate ploy to confuse the yokels that if they thought they won the first to 8000 they hadn't really because in fact we still had an hour to catch up?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

excellent work!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

Tank Girl said:
			
		

> good work welsh folk



u knows it tanky


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> flippin 'eck, you Welsh lot can't 'alf yack
> 
> .



...and?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Ahem, excuse me messrs editors, but do you know you are still an hour behind or is it a deliberate ploy to confuse the yokels that if they thought they won the first to 8000 they hadn't really because in fact we still had an hour to catch up?



think you have to change it yourself, mine was wrong for a while and i just sorted it in the 'user cp' edit options


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> think you have to change it yourself, mine was wrong for a while and i just sorted it in the 'user cp' edit options



AHAH! Got it, cheers.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> we stay up later than them



But where were yas all when I thought I was all alone on the graveyard shift? There was a point last night where the top five threads all had last posts from me, and much as I'm prepared to go a bit to stuff th'inbreds over there, I do have *some* shame


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

don't worry yourself soldier, i'm in tonight


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

It's now I'm worried about, they're back in front by about 22 posts, and doing silly things, like putting up the longest place name in Britain as an invite to us to post there for them... 

There's lots of people browsing atm, but we need them to POST more!

_<hurries off to start a lurkers vs. posters thread>_


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> It's now I'm worried about, they're back in front by about 22 posts, and doing silly things, like putting up the longest place name in Britain as an invite to us to post there for them...
> 
> There's lots of people browsing atm, but we need them to POST more!
> 
> _<hurries off to start a lurkers vs. posters thread>_


With my angry glastonbury thread, you are buggered  I have created a war within a war *rubs hands chuckling* i don't even have to do anything anymore


----------



## Sunspots (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> It's now I'm worried about, they're back in front by about 22 posts, and doing silly things, like putting up the longest place name in Britain as an invite to us to post there for them...
> 
> There's lots of people browsing atm, but we need them to POST more!
> 
> _<hurries off to start a lurkers vs. posters thread>_



Surrender, and your lives will be spared!    

(-You will, however, be forced to slave away in the cider mines...  )


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Surrender, and your lives will be spared!
> 
> (-You will, however, be forced to slave away in the cider mines...  )



Look  Bruce Hockin........

In your dreams


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

we have 'shame' here ya know!
slow and steady, no surplus threads here


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> AHAH! Got it, cheers.



no porblemo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

problemo obv


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> It's now I'm worried about, they're back in front by about 22 posts, and doing silly things, like putting up the longest place name in Britain as an invite to us to post there for them...
> 
> There's lots of people browsing atm, but we need them to POST more!
> 
> _<hurries off to start a lurkers vs. posters thread>_



slow and steady


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> With my angry glastonbury thread, you are buggered  I have created a war within a war *rubs hands chuckling* i don't even have to do anything anymore


lol, @war within a war


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> problemo obv




Me understando!


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

i love the word 'cutch'  i rarely use it coz no one knows what i am on about,, unless i'm with me family in wales,,,
Infact,,I'm off to S wales on saturday,, hope the sun will be  shining


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> i love the word 'cutch'  i rarely use it coz no one knows what i am on about,, unless i'm with me family in wales,,,
> Infact,,I'm off to S wales on saturday,, hope the sun will be  shining



it's 'cwtch' i think you're after cariad, means cuddle/snuggle kind of thing

where bouts ya gonna be?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

9 people count em 9 people! reading the Wales forum, goooooo Waaayyylz


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> it's 'cwtch' i think you're after cariad, means cuddle/snuggle kind of thing
> 
> where bouts ya gonna be?



yes, thats the one,, its a lovely word with a lovely meaning,,what does cariad mean?? 
 The nice part of pontypool,,, then probably pop to pentwyn(cardiff) to see my sis


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> yes, thats the one,, its a lovely word with a lovely meaning,,what does cariad mean??
> The nice part of pontypool,,, then probably pop to pentwyn(cardiff) to see my sis



cariad is love cariad  



<i give u a fuinal chance to desist and withdraw from the war!>
or you might just not get over the bridge


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

my bf(londener) gets abit miffed coz we have to pay to get into wales,,, he thinks it should be the other way round!

I've heard theres armed police on the bridge stopping the urbanites


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> my bf(londener) gets abit miffed coz we have to pay to get into wales,,, he thinks it should be the other way round!
> 
> I've heard theres armed police on the bridge stopping the urbanites



yeah, never heard that before...
tell the tight git to go through gloucester   
only a few armed police but we got 'mates' in them booths


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

i named my first daughter cariad. meaning loved one..


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

oh! by the way





50!
50 i say!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> i named my first daughter cariad. meaning loved one..


   you're only a whipasnapper yourself!

lovely name


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

is it first to a  8 thousand,, or is this a life long battle now??


 Thats a lovely name to call your daughter garethd


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> is it first to a thousand,, or is this a life long battle now??
> 
> 
> Thats a lovely name to call your daughter garethd



We already got the 8,000 marker, and what with the number 8 being so important across so many cultures across time, we're not really bothered anymore.

Do we look bothered?

We are blessed in Bristol / Southwest.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, you won't need many saints for your blessings, seeing as there are, ahem, so *few* of you over there


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well, you won't need many saints for your blessings, seeing as there are, ahem, so *few* of you over there



I'm so not bothered, I'm not even bothered about posting in Wales anymore


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> is it first to a thousand,, or is this a life long battle now??
> 
> 
> Thats a lovely name to call your daughter garethd



if it was weeda betean you as we wos ere first   

10,000 if people are up for it, but we're gonna have to promise to calm it down all round...

people up for that? the long race?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'm so not bothered, I'm not even bothered about posting in Wales anymore


You've walked the floor, my friend, you've deserted the sinking ship, you've shivered me timbers and a yo ho ho...

...err, where were we? Oh yes, you've seen reason and accepted inevitable defeat


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> if it was weeda betean you as we wos ere first
> 
> 10,000 if people are up for it, but we're gonna have to promise to calm it down all round...
> 
> people up for that? the long race?



10,000 is a meaningless figure thrown up by the metric system.

It has no soul as numbers go.

Not like 8,000 at all.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

We won and you lot can't accept it.

Give it up dudes, we're just better than you.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> 10,000 is a meaningless figure thrown up by the metric system.
> 
> It has no soul as numbers go.
> 
> Not like 8,000 at all.


so that' a no then?


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We won and you lot can't accept it.
> 
> Give it up dudes, we're just better than you.


  what side are you batting for?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> We won and you lot can't accept it.
> 
> Give it up dudes, we're just better than you.



oooooo
touch eeee


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> so that' a no then?



yes, that's right, as in...

No, you didn't get to 8,000 first, the most glorious number in the known universe. 10,000 may be bigger, but it's still a clunky consolation prize.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah-we like care so little that we are like posting on your thread cos we don't care y' know like


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

Well we ain't falling for your triple bluffs!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

no its cos it's all happening here    and u wanna be in on it


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Yeah-we like care so little that we are like posting on your thread cos we don't care y' know like



That's right. I'm so completely not bothered about not being bothered about it that I'll even agree with cyberfairy once more, giving you yet another free post.

Because that's all they are from 8,000 onwards, freebies.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 6, 2006)

So there. :rsssp:


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

_<watches Bristol slowly recede into the middle distance, as if viewed from the back window of a National Express coach hurtling across the Severn bridge...>_


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well we ain't falling for your triple bluffs!



I've got octagonal bluffs up my sleeve, and I've got a coat on top with secret pockets too (as well as one in the hood, containing yet another hidden sleeve with yet more pockets, and further origami folded bluffs within).

Work that one out. What is reality?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> So there. :rsssp:



disruptive buggers!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<watches Bristol slowly recede into the middle distance, as if viewed from the back window of a National Express coach hurtling across the Severn bridge...>_



Croeso y Cymru.....


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<watches Bristol slowly recede into the middle distance, as if viewed from the back window of a National Express coach hurtling across the Severn bridge...>_



satisfying innit!

<honest>whenever travelling across the bridge my soul/spirit is lifted on the way home and muzzled the other way</honest>


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Croeso y Cymru.....



_<breathes a deep sigh of relief as England fades to a distant memory... and Ireland approaches on the horizon >_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Croeso y Cymru.....


I
that says Welcome the Welsh


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<breathes a deep sigh of relief as England fades to a distant memory... and Ireland approaches on the horizon >_


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> _<breathes a deep sigh of relief as England fades to a distant memory... and Ireland approaches on the horizon >_



Bad luck for you then, as I'm Irish too, so pschologically I've got the entirety of Wales boxed in and cornered. The only escape is in the cold sea.

Edit: Or the dankness of Liverpool, which is also the northern capital of Wales


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> I
> that says Welcome the Welsh



that will do wont it  

is it gymru???


----------



## *Miss Daisy* (Apr 6, 2006)

I love that feeling when I go home to wales,,, its lovely,,

but i always have tears in my eyes when leaving wales to go back to bournemouth,,


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Bad luck for you then, as I'm Irish too, so pschologically I've got the entirety of Wales boxed in and cornered. The only escape is in the cold sea.


excuses excuses

trying to dissacoiate from engerlund already! pah


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> that will do wont it
> 
> is it gymru???



errr maybe, i'd have to check with my mum to make sure


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

*Miss Daisy* said:
			
		

> I love that feeling when I go home to wales,,, its lovely,,
> 
> but i always have tears in my eyes when leaving wales to go back to bournemouth,,



awww, poor dab
bournemouth too


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> excuses excuses
> 
> trying to dissacoiate from engerlund already! pah



Uh, yeah. I'm a Bristolian separatist, and we've got more chance of making it as a stand alone economy than those nutty Cornish separatists, and possibly even, um, Wales.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> awww, poor dab
> bournemouth too



At least its not bristol.......


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

Wales is 100 posts ahead

and it belongs to me!

mwuhahahahaha


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Wales is 100 posts ahead
> 
> and it belongs to me!
> 
> mwuhahahahaha



tahnkyou kindly! i will photoshop it so u can print it out, frame it and lob it on ya wall   

back now in a minute


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> tahnkyou kindly! i will photoshop it so u can print it out, frame it and lob it on ya wall
> 
> back now in a minute



The point is that if I own that post you are no-longer ahead.

If a foreign multinational buys up a welsh business it may still be in your country, but you don't own it anymore. It ends up in the other countries GNP.

You may benefit from incomes circulating, much like benefitting from being able to reply to the post I have made, but you no-longer own it.

We Bristol / South Westerners have been crafty, we'd didn't tell you about our net accounting methods, and are now recalling ownership of all posts we have made in Wales. 

Confused?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 6, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The point is that if I own that post you are no-longer ahead.
> 
> If a foreign multinational buys up a welsh business it may still be in your country, but you don't own it anymore. It ends up in the other countries GNP.
> 
> ...



nope i see your game!
don't see any flaky Welsh posters going over the other side do ya   

we know when a fights right and stick to it


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> nope i see your game!
> don't see any flaky Welsh posters going over the other side do ya
> 
> we know when a fights right and stick to it



Damn, all it's takes is for you to refuse to accept our dodgy accounting methods for our little ruse to crumble. 

I thought you wouldn't call our bluff.

That's the last post I post here for awhile.


----------



## garethd (Apr 6, 2006)

so we won then?

they surrendered.

i can go back to lurkin.... til the next time


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Evenin!!!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 6, 2006)

and a very good evening it is too


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 6, 2006)

I've still got an eye on you lot.

We're the underdogs now you know   

and you'll never know when we might decide to start snapping at your Bristol / South West invading Welsh heels.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 6, 2006)

we'll charge you almost a fiver for the pleasure though


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

Innit LMHF  

munkeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee elloooooooooooooooo


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 6, 2006)

PPsssssssstttttttttttttttttt.....

They're inventing new threads....mun....


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

They all talks funny over there


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> They all talks funny over there


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> we'll charge you almost a fiver for the pleasure though



You're not getting more than £2.97 in loose change out of me.   

My nice crisp new fiver is staying in my pocket, thank you very much.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 7, 2006)

You dont pay we send you back the way you came


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You dont pay we send you back the way you came




Yes, Back down the river on the up boat!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> You dont pay we send you back the way you came



I'll just sneak back in via Liverpool.   

I hear you're border patrols are very sparse up there.


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 7, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I'll just sneak back in via Liverpool.
> 
> I hear you're border patrols are very sparse up there.




Don't you believe it; ever heard of Wrexham?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 7, 2006)

Ahem....*whistles sharply* Monkeeeeeeeeee......here boy..........what are you doing over here? You know what I think of those neighbours  Home..Now!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 7, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Ahem....*whistles sharply* Monkeeeeeeeeee......here boy..........what are you doing over here? You know what I think of those neighbours  Home..Now!



I'm a bad munkee!

*munkeeunit agrees to be put on a leash, but mumbles about his sharp, jugular vein biting munkee teeth needing exercise*


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 7, 2006)

Straight JAb - at least our country doesn't smell of animal poo when you drive through it.

knee below the belt - and our wealth wasn't built on the slave trade


----------



## ice-is-forming (Apr 7, 2006)

i'm going to new south wales next week.  
can i have a hobnob?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 7, 2006)

ice-is-forming said:
			
		

> i'm going to new south wales next week.
> can i have a hobnob?



no, but u can have a Welsh cake


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

they are sneaking back up and are now within a 100 posts   

en guarde!!!!!!!!


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> they are sneaking back up and are now within a 100 posts
> 
> en guarde!!!!!!!!


Hello-this is a welsh person posting on cyberfairy's computer while she is out picking parsnips-just thought you might like to know they are giving away sheep and leeks and welsh cakes and 60 foot dolls seven inches singles in Cardiff and um, other welsh places near you right now! Cerys will be singing and everything! it's be great so leave your computer now and join the fun!-Myfanwy


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hello-this is a welsh person posting on cyberfairy's computer while she is out picking parsnips-just thought you might like to know they are giving away sheep and leeks and welsh cakes and 60 foot dolls seven inches singles in Cardiff and um, other welsh places near you right now! Cerys will be singing and everything! it's be great so leave your computer now and join the fun!-Myfanwy


  
where in town??!?!?!?!?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

Cerys is playing soon as well


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> where in town??!?!?!?!?


By the Rugbypitch  I can hear her from my rarebit shop


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> By the Rugbypitch  I can hear her from my rarebit shop


which rugby pitch?    plenty about here ya know


----------



## ddraig (Apr 10, 2006)

one more for the 100 buffer


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 10, 2006)

here's another one for you 

south wales was beautiful this weekend and helped clear out all the yuckavi (sp?!) 
london gunk out of my tubes


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Yay Tanky!   

Glad you had a lovely time. Consider the fee to get in waivered, you're speshul!


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

I'm a bit torn in this tussle cos my mam's a valleys girl  

But hardly anyone talks to me when I venture into the Wales forum   'cept Strumpet   Even though I got an Owain Glyndwr mug and an Y Wyddor poster on my wall an everything  

And I hearts cyberfairy & co

*lurks on the borders open to offers*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Ello u.   

Make your mam proud!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 10, 2006)

*Welshies* - Derian's cool with me, every since I got that pdf of the police auctions. 

C'mon over and talk to other non-Welshers like meself.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 10, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I'm a bit torn in this tussle cos my mam's a valleys girl
> 
> But hardly anyone talks to me when I venture into the Wales forum   'cept Strumpet Even though I got an Owain Glyndwr mug and an Y Wyddor poster on my wall an everything
> 
> ...



Hello, im sorry if i aint chatted much before...........  

*waves to derian*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 10, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> Even though I got an Owain Glyndwr mug and an Y Wyddor poster on my wall an everything



 @ that.  




			
				Derian said:
			
		

> And I hearts cyberfairy & co



They seem like lovely folk but SSSHHH I didn't say that.


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

Ello Strumpet yay  

My mam would probably tell me to form an unholy alliance in a death match against Brixton and London combined  

Heh - lo lo Col B -    

We need to join forces dammit


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

*waves to Haylz*

oi oi  

P'rhaps chat+ Brizzle & Sou West + Wales/Cymru -v- 'the rest of the boards'


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 10, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I'm a bit torn in this tussle cos my mam's a valleys girl
> 
> But hardly anyone talks to me when I venture into the Wales forum   'cept Strumpet  Even though I got an Owain Glyndwr mug and an Y Wyddor poster on my wall an everything
> 
> ...


DERIAN!!  *puts cheesy chip on string leading greasily back to her rightful adopted home in Brizzle forum*
Do you want me to vacuum my house before you arrive or not? Remember I have a persian cat with alopecia and you will be sleeping on the floor....


----------



## Derian (Apr 10, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> DERIAN!!  *puts cheesy chip on string leading greasily back to her rightful adopted home in Brizzle forum*
> Do you want me to vacuum my house before you arrive or not? Remember I have a persian cat with alopecia and you will be sleeping on the floor....




  

Hmmm Land of My Fathers versus asthmatic snotty cough and streaming eyes.... no contest  

*starts to nibble cheesy string leading back*

None of the 'others' seem to be tracking this though - I reckon we can get lots of subversive activity going before the rest of the boards even realise we're about to take over mwahahahaah  

twllct y bob saes! (sp)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

croeso fawr derian   

and it's

'twll dyn pob saes'


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

they're ahead! how the f did that happen!   

i dunno, i take one night off....


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Ta! (knew what it meant though  )


Fankyew


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Good morning boyo"s


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

bore da


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Sut mae?  (is that right???)


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Or is it...

Sut rydych in heddiw??


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Or is it...
> 
> Sut rydych in heddiw??



Don't be so formal

'Much Happening?' or ' How's tricks' is fine.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Sut mae?  (is that right???)



iawn diolch! a tithe?

'shw'd mae' afaik


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Cheers 

ychi da?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

A general wtf in yr overall direction 

(This is a needless post, but extreme circumstances demand extreme measures...)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Cheers
> 
> ychi da?



iechyd dda


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

If I keep posting up grumpy monolingual stuff, will you keep ignoring me?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> iechyd dda



Ta! lowers my head in shame and seeks to buy English/Welsh dictionary!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> If I keep posting up grumpy monolingual stuff, will you keep ignoring me?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Ta! lowers my head in shame and seeks to buy English/Welsh dictionary!



No no no, resist the Welshification of the Wales forum!! Next they'll be sending people down from Bangor to crowd us out of Cardiff and construct settlements on prime real estate sites around the A48


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> No no no, resist the Welshification of the Wales forum!! Next they'll be sending people down from Bangor to crowd us out of Cardiff and construct settlements on prime real estate sites around the A48



and?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Aye, well it's alright for you, yr a native. It's the likes of me is gonna be ethnically cleansed outta here once you lot get your own country back, innit? 

What price a Welsh passport, then?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> No no no, resist the Welshification of the Wales forum!! Next they'll be sending people down from Bangor to crowd us out of Cardiff and construct settlements on prime real estate sites around the A48


hello I'm from Bangor and am building a range of detached executive homes with seperate W.Cs and decking in the vicinity of the A48. Would you be interested in one with optional double garage?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hello I'm from Bangor and am building a range of detached executive homes with seperate W.Cs and decking in the vicinity of the A48. Would you be interested in one with optional double garage?



how much?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> hello I'm from Bangor and am building a range of detached executive homes with seperate W.Cs and decking in the vicinity of the A48. Would you be interested in one with optional double garage?



Do you sign up in Welsh or English? And is there a time-share option?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Do you sign up in Welsh or English? And is there a time-share option?


Not upping your postcount anymore..oh


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Not upping your postcount anymore..oh


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

meh!
lost a buyer here!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

few more to get back within 50


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

We were well ahead at least by 200. WTF Happened? Is it onlt the Bristolites that like to come out to play on the wkend? I know, it must be because thw Welsh have such busy social calendars!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> We were well ahead at least by 200. WTF Happened? Is it onlt the Bristolites that like to come out to play on the wkend? I know, it must be because thw Welsh have such busy social calendars!



yeah    i don't really get it but reckon it's down to one or two new big threads


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yeah    i don't really get it but reckon it's down to one or two new big threads


And me being bored and trying to put off work


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yeah    i don't really get it but reckon it's down to one or two new big threads



I fink we need to be more conniving. Tawkin abo'ut Laverbread just ain't good enouff.
So, got any mindless information to share?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> I fink we need to be more conniving. Tawkin abo'ut Laverbread just ain't good enouff.
> So, got any mindless information to share?



yes i agree

and have a possible thread that might bring both sides together


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Aye but ye'll have to post it in both forums simultaneously, and then *they'll* cheat by only posting on their one...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

no, as it originates this side


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

they've clocked us again!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

Only 20 to go now> Go on flaunt it!!!!!!!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

They never picked up my green bags on Friday.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> They never picked up my green bags on Friday.



buggers


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> They never picked up my green bags on Friday.



That's a fucking disgrace, and I'm ashamed the Brostilians haven't been in to show their solidarity with you, KBT.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

all they wanna do is eat pies (and stalks of grass) and lol about in the sun chewing on lumps of rotten apple


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

36 now! cummon, help meeeeee


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> all they wanna do is eat pies (and stalks of grass) and lol about in the sun chewing on lumps of rotten apple


Harsh but fair


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Harsh but fair



do u have cider pies?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

20 to go! if only someone else would post as well as me n col, getting boring now


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

Just make sure you don't go to sleep, cos as soon as you do...

*chortles evilly*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Tedix said:
			
		

> Just make sure you don't go to sleep, cos as soon as you do...
> 
> *chortles evilly*



what! u got a team of wheelies?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

9 now


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

leveller!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ahhhh


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Neck and fucking neck, innit?

I can't get fuck all done here atm


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

tedix is one a one man mission! and succeeding


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

We need an all night post-a-thon to get to the 10k mark and shut them up once and for all...


... I'm not sure I have the time


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> We need an all night post-a-thon to get to the 10k mark and shut them up once and for all...
> 
> 
> ... I'm not sure I have the time


*thinks about getting a gramme in to win once and for all*
*realises needs to take long hard look at self*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> *thinks about getting a gramme in to win once and for all*
> *realises needs to take long hard look at self*



We're looking at ourselves on this thread, if you'd like to contribute...

http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158130

... kitty kitty kitty...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> We're looking at ourselves on this thread, if you'd like to contribute...
> 
> http://urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158130
> 
> ... kitty kitty kitty...


if you think you can lure me into looking at that thread in the vain idea i might post somethi.....DOH!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> I fink we need to be more conniving. Tawkin abo'ut Laverbread just ain't good enouff.



It helped the cause a little at the time.     (Where were you?  )

We need more new threads as already mentioned and more of us posting often!

This is becoming a little obsessive heh.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

if bristle-krs knocks about for even a few hours, we are doomed   

good to get the regional forums buzzing tho eh


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup! Whatever happens it's brought me into the Wales forum and am getting to know you lot so it's all good.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

(Can't we have him krs-napped?)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yup! Whatever happens it's brought me into the Wales forum and am getting to know you lot so it's all good.



yay! nice one, all been worthwhile


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Yup!


----------



## strung out (Apr 11, 2006)

is this an admittance of defeat?


----------



## nwnm (Apr 11, 2006)

never


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

No, sod orf!!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> yay! nice one, all been worthwhile



Yup.   


Morrrrrrrrrrrnin troops.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

bore da trooper


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

Bore da sweetie.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Bore da i pawb.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

Bore da mr kbt


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> It helped the cause a little at the time.     (Where were you?  )
> 
> We need more new threads as already mentioned and more of us posting often!
> 
> This is becoming a little obsessive heh.



Hey, I gave a laverbread suggestion! It even had a bit of spice to it.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Whats on the agenda today then?
Anyone doing anything interesting?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

dunno, what can i do that's interesting today?

should go out in the light at least

<feels a new thread coming on>


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

9 people reading the Wales forum and my name as last poster on at least the top 6/7 threads    

nuff reading, more posting, please


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 9 people reading the Wales forum and my name as last poster on at least the top 6/7 threads
> 
> nuff reading, more posting, please




Uhhhh excuse me????


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Uhhhh excuse me????


yay!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

No really


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Booomshakalak


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

the buggers are plannig their victory parade already!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Booomshakalak


 
Meanchikkatikka


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

Tripitakka?


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Tikkaway (now sadly defunct)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

booom (shake the room)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

under 200 to go now
9 v 4 posters commmmmon


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

OKthis is it  - all out assault on word association thread and word dissassociation thread everyone NOW! quickest to post on


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> under 200 to go now
> 9 v 4 posters commmmmon


COOOOOM ON YOU POSTERS!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

nwnm is correct


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

We're gonna do this.
We're gonna fucking well do this!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

11 each on the forums
but they still way out ahead


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

must be boring in bristol, all them posters with high post counts


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

no defence?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

Come on! post like our lives depend on it!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

where are the bloody 3 girls?


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

the token non welshie girl is here


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

yay!


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

ha ha, the b&sw'ers are going to be fighting between themselves soon I think


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

we got to get within 100 at least


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

head to word association please


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

yes, 30sec rule doing me in tho, we could beat em on threads


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

>


DOH


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

very nearly

well done team Wales!


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn it, I need a sugar break.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> very nearly
> 
> well done team Wales!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

>



.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets limp over the line then boyos.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> Lets limp over the line then boyos.



I will help ye, me fellow celts.   

Now to invade london.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

5 long posts to go!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

haylz and strumpet are gonna be well upset!
sorry gals  all col's fault


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

10,000th post!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

Damn! someone got in there before me again   

I was 10,001 on both.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> 10,000th post!



wrong! again


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

29! only 29 behind!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

suggestion - next time we think about issuing a challenge. mass pm's to our team, and strategy and tactics worked out before battle commences via pm's  

attemptstopull the jocksin didn't work that well - but did sendthe carrotcrunchers off on a needless quest taking some of their time

Ex - pats of some use

I should have joined in earlier

Next time muthafuckas


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> 29! only 29 behind!



How many more thousand markers must Bristol / South west have shinily lined up on our virtual mantlepiece?


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

Grats on getting the 10k, though.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> How many more thousand markers must Bristol / South west have shinily lined up on our virtual mantlepiece?



i give up but never give in! i cannot speak for my comrades

ps - did u not see the post no 433?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> How many more thousand markers must Bristol / South west have shinily lined up on our virtual mantlepiece?



Aye, but you'll never see the light of 20k in the SW forum....

(actually, on second thoughts, that's not a challenge )


----------



## nwnm (Apr 12, 2006)

"(actually, on second thoughts, that's not a challenge )"

Careless talk..... (read debriefing above  #435   )


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to personally offer the branch of peace to the welsh.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I would like to personally offer the branch of peace to the welsh.



Has it been genetically modified? Wales is a GM free-zone, you know, not like your place over there...


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll just test it on you.






Does it feel GM?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

You're not supposed to poke people with the branch of peace


----------



## Tank Girl (Apr 12, 2006)

whoo hoo


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to poke people with the branch of peace



You better get back to the yokel forum before the branch of peace gets rammed up your jacksi!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'll just test it on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I don't know, I've never felt GM before... oh, eeer y'arrr, givvus a feel o yer GM then


----------



## tarannau (Apr 12, 2006)

Right cous, how many times do I need to post on this before those straw chewing yuppy wannabee-yokels start getting agitated?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 12, 2006)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Right cous, how many times do I need to post on this before those straw chewing yuppy wannabee-yokels start getting agitated?



You've left it a bit late! Apparently we've lost the fight but us Valley boys aint surrendering


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Belushi said:
			
		

> You've left it a bit late! Apparently we've lost the fight but us Valley boys aint surrendering




Nah, or the valley girls. Come on girlies, fight fight.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 12, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> haylz and strumpet are gonna be well upset!
> sorry gals  all col's fault



Have we been stuffed???

Or dicked??


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Have we been stuffed???
> 
> Or dicked??



stuffed, dicked and now running around like headless chickens on a belated posting rampage.   

The blood is from the chickens head, not the body of Bristol / Southwest.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

I WANT TO INVADE LONDON


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

<says nothing>


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

Complacency is a weakness. Post post, more, my fellow celts, for the love of our country and our pride......Ok, I m getting carried away, Its just a game...IN IT?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Complacency is a weakness. Post post, more, my fellow celts, for the love of our country and our pride......Ok, I m getting carried away, Its just a game...IN IT?



But I keep saying I'm a celt *and* a bristolian and I want everyone to invade those heathen norman-cockerknees


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> But I keep saying I'm a celt *and* a bristolian and I want everyone to invade those heathen norman-cockerknees


Do you need adopting?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 12, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Do you need adopting?



No, just some friendly mutual co-option to enable us to carve out a greater celtic corner (including those annoying Cornish separatists who are having a laugh if they think they can be a stand alone economy).

Most Bristolian / South Westerners have more than a little bit of celtic blood flowing through their norman infected veins.

Appeal to the celt in them and they will follow to the outskirts of Londinium.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

Bollox....we've been dicked good n propah while i was at work.   

Lol@ reading the Bristol and Wales threads. Oh well, we did real good imo and it was a bloody LAFF.


----------



## Iam (Apr 12, 2006)

fractionMan said:
			
		

> I would like to personally offer the branch of peace to the welsh.






			
				Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Has it been genetically modified? Wales is a GM free-zone, you know, not like your place over there...






			
				fractionMan said:
			
		

> I'll just test it on you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






			
				munkeeunit said:
			
		

> You're not supposed to poke people with the branch of peace






			
				Belushi said:
			
		

> You better get back to the yokel forum before the branch of peace gets rammed up your jacksi!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Bollox....we've been dicked good n propah while i was at work.
> 
> Lol@ reading the Bristol and Wales threads. Oh well, we did real good imo and it was a bloody LAFF.



yes, a propa laugh, and we all know each other a little better, awwwww


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

Aye, and what's the chances now we all know each other, and even have some photos to boot, that no one shows up at the Albany, eh?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 12, 2006)

Mmhmm.   

Onwards n upwards eh.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

yeah!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> <says nothing>



it's okay, this time we thought we'd give you a 5k head start... so, same again in about eight years?


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

be gone or I'll smite you with the back of my hand, and sew up your sphincter with 12 troll teeth


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> it's okay, this time we thought we'd give you a 5k head start... so, same again in about eight years?



ok boss, it's a deal!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

don't think we'd forgotten about the executions though


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

*pokes krs*


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

we have recruited a new suicide squad from Brixton to takeout your executioners


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2006)

thought i'd warned u lot not to bait krs what with his massive dicking skills!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

that could be a problem after the suicide squad


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

*execution list*

ddraig - for crimes against bristolity
nwnm - for crimes against vowels
haylz - for her reign of propaganda terror
2hardcore - for quislingry, treason and desertion in the face of welshness
belushi - for being welsh and a cockernee bastard _and_ unrepentant with it

(to be added to as more beastly welsh swine are rounded up)

(pending lawful & fair trials. naturally.)

*co-opted into transitional leadership*

col. buendia - ministry for peace (unless unrickmanliness is determined, in which case he goes back on the first list)
tank girl - ministry for culture (because she's lovely)

more to be announced...


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

I'm not baiting...I'm....poking.   
He's kinda squishy.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm not baiting...I'm....poking.
> He's kinda squishy.



want to go on my lists, strumpet?

<stern>


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> I'm not baiting...I'm....poking.
> He's kinda squishy.



like this




or longdog's one with a longer stick?


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

I've never touched a vole in my life - leave em in the water thats what I say   

As for KRS - Be prepared to be harried till we drive you into the sea


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

Wanna bite my ass, krs?   

You're on our turf mistah. 
*tries to growl menacingly but only manages a loud purr*


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

easy tiger


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Wanna bite my ass, krs?
> 
> You're on our turf mistah.



erm, no - i think you'll find you're on *our* turf


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh. (I kinda like him so) just a gentle poke-age.....can we keep him ddraig? 
Can we? Huh huh huh huh huh huh huh??!


Lol krs, you're funny. You won posts....not Wales. *poke*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 13, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Heh. (I kinda like him so) just a gentle poke-age.....can we keep him ddraig?
> Can we? Huh huh huh huh huh huh huh??!



nah, he'd have to relent on the executions, change his username and even then we'd have to have him under 24hr guard in the keep  

so not likely


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

Aawww.....k...


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

"Lol krs, you're funny. You won posts....not Wales. *poke*"

If you include the posts of our new protectorates (ahem) we now have 53,150. On yer bike!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 13, 2006)

Our new wha? 
What I missed?!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 13, 2006)

this   

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=158476


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 14, 2006)

WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2006)

i presume this is the longest thread we've ever had in here?!?!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 15, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i presume this is the longest thread we've ever had in here?!?!



It also has to be the 'noisiest' 'shhhhhhhhh' thread in history


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 15, 2006)

OOpss sorry about that.....was ermm stoned and excited cos its nearly EASTER EGG DAY!!!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 15, 2006)

"i presume this is the longest thread we've ever had in here?!?!" I've done it on views here. will come back to posts at a later date......


Views      posts     thread -

5,071       457      Forward Wales in crisis 

2,918       246      What is distinctively Welsh about Wales in the 21st Century? 

2,479      489       ssshhhhhh!

2,471      305     cardiff's golden jubilee: but where was the previous capital?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 15, 2006)

'longest thread' not 'thread with the most views'    
and this one's only been here a couple of weeks


----------



## nwnm (Apr 15, 2006)

NOT YET -


533   Is a Welshman a different 'race' to an Englishman? 

491  ssshhhhhh!


457  Forward Wales in crisis 


432  Word association


Its no2 with a bullet


----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 16, 2006)

If I'd of known about this earlier I'd have put my dead guy thread on this forum, the things you miss when you go off-line for a while, it's good to see healthy growth. good to have more to read as well.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 16, 2006)

<now if it was me, I'd try and cut'n' paste the whole thread and insert it in the wales forum..... just make sure you are around for the next war   >


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks like we're about to make the 11,000 mark. That would take us to 3-1 down... anyone up for a protracted guerrilla campaign?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Im putting on my combats right now!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

Reporting for duty!

*pulls combats up round waist cos they're real baggy and grabs a pitchfork*


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Applying green foilage to already wild hair and boot polish to face. Practising mean looking face and Grrrrr.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

*borrows some twigs and polish from ZIZI and passes her a special issue pitchfork and starts doing press ups in the mud n rain while grunting*    


(I've got a stitch   )


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 20, 2006)

Offers strumpet some advice on applying polish to face in a design which one can safetly say has not been applied without the help of childrens 'how to apply face paint and make it a success' instruction manual. Also, informs strumpet that one cannot do press ups in rain and mud due to carefully manicured nails which may be used as a WMD at a crucial point in new combat against yokel intelligence attempting to cross lines waving white flag in an attempt to fool border patrol.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

*slaps polish all over face to create grubby effect n grins*    

I haven't got manicured nails. They're neat and cared for but not manicured. Looks nice on others though.  


Yokel intelligence, isn't that an oxymoron?    


*goes into stealth mode n hides*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Yay! We did it, the 11k  Now, if I knew how to take those tidy little screen shots that ddraig does, we'd have the evidence to boot


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Yay! We did it, the 11k  Now, if I knew how to take those tidy little screen shots that ddraig does, we'd have the evidence to boot



Evidence that you lost the race, but still insisted on doing a lap of victory you mean   

bless.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 20, 2006)

*pokes the munkee*
Who died and made you in charge of the rules eh?   
Who said it was over? You decided to get to a certain point before us and declared victory. Nothing was agreed so ner!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *pokes the munkee*
> Who died and made you in charge of the rules eh?
> Who said it was over? You decided to get to a certain point before us and declared victory. Nothing was agreed so ner!



double ner with knobbly nobs on


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

Here we go... another 10 mins of my life needlessly lost to posterity.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 20, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Evidence that you lost the race, but still insisted on doing a lap of victory you mean
> 
> bless.



When Caradoc was captured by the Romans, he put on his finery and paraded in his chariot around the grounds...a dandy in defeat to the last


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Here we go... another 10 mins of my life needlessly lost to posterity.



you caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant




didn't think you'd be able to do it, grrrrrrrr


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> you caaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaant
> 
> didn't think you'd be able to do it, grrrrrrrr




Pwned twice in one day ddraig, this is becoming a bit of a habit with you, eh? 

How about we start the Welsh/SW bin race? I got one yesterday for the first time in about 6 months, so we could start with one already...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

seems i'm a bit quicker tho eh!   
and i put it somewhere else so as to lessen the burden on urban
keep up col


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Pwned twice in one day ddraig, this is becoming a bit of a habit with you, eh?
> 
> How about we start the Welsh/SW bin race? I got one yesterday for the first time in about 6 months, so we could start with one already...



i bet u got one of your studenty whizzkid whippasnapper with younger nubile fingers to do it! didn't cha? didn't cha


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> seems i'm a bit quicker tho eh!
> and i put it somewhere else so as to lessen the burden on urban
> keep up col




Check the edit. I'm a faster learner


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 20, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i bet u got one of your studenty whizzkid whippasnapper with younger nubile fingers to do it! didn't cha? didn't cha



You leave my missus out of this _<bangs on screen>_


----------



## ddraig (Apr 20, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> You leave my missus out of this _<bangs on screen>_


seeeeeeeeeeeee  

got u sussed old man


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 20, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> When Caradoc was captured by the Romans, he put on his finery and paraded in his chariot around the grounds...a dandy in defeat to the last



bleedin' histrionic joyriders


----------



## nwnm (Apr 20, 2006)

<sod bristol.... (worthless place) just keep posting and steady as she goes(both threads and posts). Anything else should only be discussed via pm's  >


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

the bumpkins are stirring
ed and strumpet are holding them back all on their own so far!   

here


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Dying to reply in there but........nooooooooooooooo.   

*snigger*


----------



## Derian (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Derian!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

crakc team of Derian's!!!!


----------



## Derian (Apr 23, 2006)

Ooops


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

*grabs Derian for a hug!*    


(*looks for somewhere to tie him up*)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *grabs Derian for a hug!*
> 
> 
> (*looks for somewhere to tie him up*)



get him on tea duty!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

K boss.


----------



## strung out (Apr 23, 2006)

him?


----------



## Derian (Apr 23, 2006)

Don't fall for it Tedix ... a deliberate gender - error ploy to make someone post  


Ooops


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

what is a Derian then?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Tedix!    


*thinks of where to tie Tedix up*    


A Derian? Hmmm is it something to do with rice


----------



## nwnm (Apr 23, 2006)

yeah and tedix is a breakfast cereal innit?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

I'd say "oooo so we can eat them!" but someone would make some smut out of it.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 23, 2006)

probs me


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Smutpeddler!


----------



## nwnm (Apr 23, 2006)

Thats Mr Smuttpeddler.....


----------



## nwnm (Apr 23, 2006)

this is now almost the longest thread onthe wales forum


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Yyayyyy


----------



## nwnm (Apr 23, 2006)

we'sdone it


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

uh oh what we done.   


Ohhhh! 
Go us.


----------



## nwnm (Apr 23, 2006)

must take some time out cu all later


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

traaaaa   *waves*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

go wales!


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

This thread is like a Welsh tape worm threading it's way through the veins, bones and sinewy arteries of the Bristol / South West forum


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> go wales!





Hmm...whatchoo up to eh?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> This thread is like a Welsh tape worm threading it's way through the veins, bones and sinewy arteries of the Bristol / South West forum



We are much nicer than a tape worm!   
Well most of us are...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> go wales!


  Have you switched alliegance?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> We are much nicer than a tape worm!
> Well most of us are...



What have you got against tape worm   

I like tape worm    

PS: I think Krs meant "go *away* wales!"


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy!    


*hugs her*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> PS: I think Krs meant "go *away* wales!"


No he didn't! He likes us..... or he is drunk or something.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> cyberfairy!
> 
> 
> *hugs her*


yer not nicking me too  
Ok,  maybe just a little one  
I likes yer perfume-i use parsnip juice


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I likes yer perfume-i use parsnip juice



Ooo wonder what that delishus whiff was.   
Ty! I use essence of laverbread.


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ooo wonder what that delishus whiff was.
> Ty! I use essence of laverbread.



lush    

laverbread is


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

Bristol and South West forum hearts Wales   Make creamtea not war


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

*feelsssss the luuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuurve(or wind)*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

you have to build their hopes up, otherwise it's no fun when you cruelly dash them


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

ps check pm's


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> you have to keep their hopes up, otherwise it's no fun when you cruelly dash them


Treat em mean, keep em keen


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

sort of the exact opposite


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> sort of the exact opposite



treat em keen, keep em mean


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

seem keen and then act mean 

:rrrrarrrrgh:


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> sort of the exact opposite



All the lurve has suddenly gone.    Knew you were up to something you 'orrible lil man.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

yewluvvit


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Sshh.  

(and it's "ewe" not "yew" mun)


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Sshh.



fancy a cuppa darl?    stirling work!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

OOooo don't mind if I do.   

Goat's milk, as it comes (long as it isn't really strong) and no sugah thank ewe.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOooo don't mind if I do.
> 
> Goat's milk, as it comes (long as it isn't really strong) and no sugah thank ewe.



no probs, of course it will be strong mun! 
i'll just leave it a bit longer... brb

only got soya milk tho soz


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Soya is fine.   
Noooooooooooooo I don't like it really strong mun!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

here ya go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





no biscuits i'm afraid but you can have a quick toke if ya like


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> here ya go
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Bristol forum has biscuits. Lots of them. Even the posh individually wrapped ones in tins. Come over


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

MMMmmmmm looks goooooood. Ty.   

Ok! You provide the tokeage, I'll provide the biscuits.   
I like dunking, me.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> The Bristol forum has biscuits. Lots of them. Even the posh individually wrapped ones in tins. Come over



what! xmas biscuits in summer!    pah


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> MMMmmmmm looks goooooood. Ty.
> 
> Ok! You provide the tokeage, I'll provide the biscuits.
> I like dunking, me.



right u are, <inhales and passes>
whats these them ere biccies then?


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what! xmas biscuits in summer!    pah


In the South-west we have them everyday. And crackers with our dinner every  day but with like drugs cash and cars and stuff in them.yeah.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> The Bristol forum has biscuits. Lots of them. Even the posh individually wrapped ones in tins. Come over



Hehe. We got biscuits.


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Hehe. We got biscuits.


They look like they were found with a dead old lady


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> In the South-west we have them everyday. And crackers with our dinner every  day but with like drugs cash and cars and stuff in them.yeah.



is why your lot tend to be 'rotund'    

and crack in crackers    u can keep em!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> They look like they were found with a dead old lady



Indeed! Changed the first one because it was from a Bristol cupboard, my mistake.    


*inhales n passes back to ddraig*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> In the South-west we have them everyday. And crackers with our dinner every  day but with like drugs cash and cars and stuff in them.yeah.



FACT





word to yo momma


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Kinda cute with a balaclava on krs!    

*sniggers*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Indeed! Changed the first one because it was from a Bristol cupboard, my mistake.
> 
> 
> *inhales n passes back to ddraig*



taaaaaaa
nice init!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Kinda cute with a balaclava on krs!
> 
> *sniggers*



bad hair day


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



waht the fuk is that momma eating?!   
looks like roadkill


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> FACT
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Very Fetching krs............  

Are you coming like that to the meet up...?????


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> waht the fuk is that momma eating?!
> looks like roadkill



fnarr 

chilli, acksually


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

The Welsh Forum after an afternoon of biscuit scoffing. . . . .


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

hiya haylz! want the last few tokes?


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Very Fetching krs............
> 
> Are you coming like that to the meet up...?????



It's not funny.

Krs has a rare skin condition.

He's our very own michael jackson   

(in reverse, I think   )


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> The Welsh Forum after an afternoon of biscuit scoffing. . . . .



Isn't that eminen at the front


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> taaaaaaa
> nice init!



MMmmhmm   



Lol@bad hair day krs


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> fnarr
> 
> chilli, acksually


You're wearing chilli to the meetup?   Won't that be a bit err..chilli...*gets coat*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> hiya haylz! want the last few tokes?



Cant stop, you cane it, im off to my man for his finest, will pass it along later guys  

*waves to strumps*


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Isn't that eminen at the front



Who??

Hey you have ermm michael jackson.....we have eminem aka ddraig stealthninja san


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> is why your lot tend to be 'rotund'
> 
> and crack in crackers    u can keep em!


I think you will see we are all exceptionally gorgeous   Piccies...Oh can't link  Bristle...nice bristle...can you link the bath meet pics pretty please


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> *waves to strumps*



*waves*

Have fun


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Cant stop, you cane it, im off to my man for his finest, will pass it along later guys
> 
> *waves to strumps*



lucky get! my man's in bloody london


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *waves*
> 
> Have fun




Be back in a jiffy


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> I think you will see we are all exceptionally gorgeous   Piccies...Oh can't link  Bristle...nice bristle...can you link the bath meet pics pretty please



Everyone is gorjus! On both sides!  Imo.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> lucky get! my man's in bloody london



Ain't she! Sunday sexiness....yumm. 
My man's in bloody....ermm out there somewhere, heh.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Ain't she! Sunday sexiness....yumm.
> My man's in bloody....ermm out there somewhere, heh.



not that kind of man!    i thought she meant 'the' man to get some finest smoke from


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Oh! Reading it back you're prob. right ddraig.   
Me and my rude mind


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

nutter!
must''ve been the spliff


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol prob. 
Makes me fluffy and ermm hor...yeh well, yup.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Oh! Reading it back you're prob. right ddraig.
> Me and my rude mind



Lol!  I thought the same thing, and wuz shocked, cos I thought ddraig and Waterloo were getting it on


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 23, 2006)

Cor! This thread is getting well raunchy


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Heh.   

Glad i wasn;t the only one Col!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what is a Derian then?



Google it - lurvely photo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Lol prob.
> Makes me fluffy and ermm hor...yeh well, yup.



no shame in that


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Lol!  I thought the same thing, and wuz shocked, cos I thought ddraig and Waterloo were getting it on



 <shakes fist> he hasn't returned my calls   
was the circus any good?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Aawww tis @ google Derian!


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

knew that a 'Derian' must be trouble!
how can a dinosaur disguise itself as a ninja tho


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> <shakes fist> he hasn't returned my calls
> was the circus any good?



The circus mun? I'm off to start a whole thread in honour of it, fuck me, I've never experienced anything like that *in my life*. Totally mindblowing, and just as well we brought the last of the weed with us


----------



## ddraig (Apr 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> The circus mun? I'm off to start a whole thread in honour of it, fuck me, I've never experienced anything like that *in my life*. Totally mindblowing, and just as well we brought the last of the weed with us



sounds wicked


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> knew that a 'Derian' must be trouble!
> how can a dinosaur disguise itself as a ninja tho



not all dinosaurs were the size of trees

some were small ninja like creatures, which are in fact known to be our direct descents, not, ummm.... errrr..... monkeys.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> The circus mun? I'm off to start a whole thread in honour of it, fuck me, I've never experienced anything like that *in my life*. Totally mindblowing, and just as well we brought the last of the weed with us



What ddraig said.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

i don't think those are trees, they look more carrot-like...


----------



## munkeeunit (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> i don't think those are trees, they look more carrot-like...



in which case it's a tiny little red laughing bird.

hmmmmmmmmm.

Edit: without wings


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 23, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Oh! Reading it back you're prob. right ddraig.
> Me and my rude mind



Dirty cow


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

hot buttered strumpets all round


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 23, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hot buttered strumpets all round


Oi! You! Don't you go buttering up our welsh tarts, ok pal??


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 23, 2006)

melt-in-the-mouth goodness


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> hot buttered strumpets all round


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Oi! You! Don't you go buttering up our welsh tarts, ok pal??



  

Less of the tart.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> melt-in-the-mouth goodness


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2006)

nice rarebits


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2006)

You're a big ole flirt Mr Krs!


----------



## Derian (Apr 24, 2006)

heluvversit


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

<disappears for cold shower after catching up with thread>


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 24, 2006)

Is this the adult channel??


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 24, 2006)

It is now


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

where did u get my photo from?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2006)

http://okcwpid.co.ll/


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 24, 2006)

I clicked on that too..


----------



## Derian (Apr 24, 2006)

Damn  


So did I


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

gotcha


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 24, 2006)




----------



## Derian (Apr 24, 2006)

Argh etc


----------



## nwnm (Apr 24, 2006)

well you do look younger than me


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

*bouncessssssssssssssssss n whispers "12,000 anyone?" as she goes past......*


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 30, 2006)

You got reet bouncy last night, alright 

Head sore?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

Oh dear... lol.  Nope head is fine. I did bounce all over the shop eh. :blush:

Errm somehow my smilies are disabled though and my urban page has gone back to basic blue one...can't seem to find how i sort that at mo...*Ahem*

:blush:


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

One cotton picking minute..........


:O
 
 




eta - ooooo some work the old fashioned way....


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

Doh.... just seen miss minnie's thread on upgrading etc...  


Heh.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 30, 2006)

Well if yer head's not spinning from all that bouncing last night, I don't know what it would take... 

I'm still trying to work out all the nice ways to look at the boards, seems I've been being dull and just clicking "urban75.net/vbulletin" and letting the browser do all the rest.


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 30, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Well if yer head's not spinning from all that bouncing last night, I don't know what it would take...



Can never have too much fun Col!  

Well I've sorted some glitches....so


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

glitches? is this some new kinda drug thats hit the streets? I can see the headlines now "In the wake of E comes....." ppl going around being sorted for glitches and whiz......


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2006)

*mwhahahahahaaaaaa*


----------



## Strumpet (May 1, 2006)

A glitch is a short-lived fault.   


*yaaaawns, scratches and eats brekkie (thats short for breakfast nwnm   )*


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> A glitch is a short-lived fault.
> 
> 
> *yaaaawns, scratches and eats brekkie (thats short for breakfast nwnm   )*



what if you're all glitched up from last night still, what's a long glitch called?


----------



## Strumpet (May 1, 2006)

Shit! Made me jump then ddraig!   

Sshhhh quietly quietly catchy monkey...or should that be munkee...


----------



## Strumpet (May 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> what if you're all glitched up from last night still, what's a long glitch called?



Eerrm a gliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitch?


----------



## ddraig (May 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Shit! Made me jump then ddraig!
> 
> Sshhhh quietly quietly catchy monkey...or should that be munkee...



sori   want me to downsize it?
that monkeeeee is in the cupboard under the stairs already


----------



## Strumpet (May 1, 2006)

Downsize it? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooo. 

Let's just hope they don't cotton on........yet.  


Mwuahahahhaaa


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> sori   want me to downsize it?
> that monkeeeee is in the cupboard under the stairs already



You're not getting me in your manky little under the stairs cupboard.  

Munkees live in trees, breath fresh air, and wee on people's heads when they get annoyed.


----------



## Strumpet (May 1, 2006)

*reminds self to wear a shower cap when going to Bristol....* 

Do ya throw poo aswell?  

*will pack rain mac too just in case*


----------



## munkeeunit (May 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Do ya throw poo aswell?



No, that would be thoroughly unhygienic.

The wee on your head is simply to embarrass you and make you smell. It is otherwise a non-toxic substance.


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

"A glitch is a short-lived fault. "

Darn - thought I was missing out on something.....


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

<we could do with 8,000 posts.....>


----------



## nwnm (May 1, 2006)

word association now the longest thread on wales forum


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 2, 2006)

3-2?

I like the long haul...


----------



## nwnm (May 2, 2006)

one long haul coming up


----------



## Derian (May 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> 3-2?
> 
> I like the long haul...


----------



## nwnm (May 2, 2006)

hmmmmm


----------



## Strumpet (May 3, 2006)

Gnight long haulers!
Sorry for lack of postage....been kinda meh tonight.... 

Will make up for it!


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

they reckon we're on to them with fighter planes now!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

careful ddraig. I'll set my kestrel onto you, and before you know it I'll have your eyes in a pickle jar. 

You may have jet fighters, we have pagan connections to animal spirits and, in particular, birds of prey.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

i have got hair covering my shiney head so your magpies will not trouble me 
and if ya kestrel comes a calling i got a 100 seagulls (big fuckers) who owe me a favour


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

*munkeeunit writes out a sticky label with d.d.r.a.i.g spelt out carefully and sets aside a pickle jar and space in his little secret eyeball cupboard*


----------



## Karac (May 11, 2006)

Talking about "ssshhhhh!" the London forums only a small haul away-and then the biggy-"Brickstahn"-and World domination


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

Yeh, and if you lose, they'll reckon I'm a post total co-conspirator and string me up. Which is all the more reason for me to start collecting eyeballs now, so that I can present my cupboard of welsh eyeball pickle jars in my defense.


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> *munkeeunit writes out a sticky label with d.d.r.a.i.g spelt out carefully and sets aside a pickle jar and space in his little secret eyeball cupboard*


i saw u had it spelled wrong earlier (with 1 d and 2 g's  ) and that shields me from your evil doings 
meh


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yeh, and if you lose, they'll reckon I'm a post total co-conspirator and string me up. Which is all the more reason for me to start collecting eyeballs now, so that I can present my cupboard of welsh eyeball pickle jars in my defense.



oh yes no doubt! you can have watereddown welshy's eyes he don't need them as he can't see, see. no more mind


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

There is no editing bar which gives evidence to your claims, your shielding is weak, and easily punctured by an extra titanium plating on my Kestrels talons.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> oh yes no doubt! you can have watereddown welshy's eyes he don't need them as he can't see, see. no more mind



I'll have those then thanks, but my Kestrel needs a proper challenge, and ddraig is already casting spells of protection, so I reckon he's now fair game, but I reckon I need at least 3 sets of welshy eyes to protect me from prosecution at the U75 Nuremburg trials, once you're all in the dock. 

Any volunteers?


----------



## ddraig (May 11, 2006)

never!  <primes seagull army>


----------



## Col_Buendia (May 12, 2006)

Btw, we've just made 13k.  That means that the score now stands at 3-3 with  B&SW.

_<looks up at the London forum...>_

Any takers?


----------



## munkeeunit (May 12, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Btw, we've just made 13k.  That means that the score now stands at 3-3 with  B&SW.
> 
> _<looks up at the London forum...>_
> 
> Any takers?



Yes, yes, but your getting your post total up as a result of co-spirators like me from Bristol helping you along. The war with Bristol / South West is over, time to take the big prize of London, and if you sting London and Brixton into action, believe me you'll need the help of us Bristol / South Westerners.  

PS: I'm still on the look out for a 3rd pair of Welshy eyes in my defence at the U75 Nuremburg Trials, would you like to volunterr CB? I promise to keep posting if you let my Kestrel gouge your eyes out.


----------



## llantwit (May 12, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> The war with Bristol / South West is over


Errm. Sorry. I, um... [kicks stone] just launched a solo dambustersesque bombing mission over the Bristol forum. Hope I didn't start something tooo major.


----------



## ddraig (May 12, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> Errm. Sorry. I, um... [kicks stone] just launched a solo dambustersesque bombing mission over the Bristol forum. Hope I didn't start something tooo major.



na, we can sortie to our strong hearts content


----------



## Strumpet (May 12, 2006)

*pokes munkee in the eye* 
Play nice mun!


----------



## munkeeunit (May 12, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> *pokes munkee in the eye*
> Play nice mun!



Was the bombing raid a response to my kestrel invasion, or a pre planned event which coincided with that event? 

We need an investigation, and a temporary renewal of ceasefire. With a mutually desired invasion of London appearing ever more likely, we cannot afford to waste resources, and planning hours on tit for tat invasions.

We have to inform you that your bomber pilot was shot down with power jet water pistols, and is currently being held under our supervision, while steadily force fed dangerous amounts of ice cream.

*rubs ointment into eye*


----------



## ddraig (May 24, 2006)

ahhhh, a nice 2k comfortable lead now


----------



## Strumpet (May 24, 2006)




----------



## munkeeunit (May 24, 2006)

We're just catching up with london at a more leisurely pace is all  

While you're all puffing away like a racing hare on caffeine, while we keep on stopping off for relaxing tortoise naps. Just hope you can sustain this pace when london comes closer into your sights.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 25, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> We're just catching up with london at a more leisurely pace is all
> 
> While you're all puffing away like a racing hare on caffeine, while we keep on stopping off for relaxing tortoise naps. Just hope you can sustain this pace when london comes closer into your sights.



You've just run out of vocabulary that's all.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (May 25, 2006)

May I be so bold as to suggest some threads for your West Country forum for you to catch up.

- Is Bristol divided West/East on racial lines?
- Organic vs non -organic carrots
- Should the toll on the Clifton bridge be scrapped?
- SHould the EU have the power to make carrots straight?
- Cowshit - part of the West country or a blight on our land?
- North Devon vs South Devon coast?
- Cornwall- how many locals are left?
- Who's the funniest WC comedian ( Jethro )
- Tell us your funniest carrot joke
- The Wurzels - stereotypes that have haunted us for year?
- Carrots in pasties - traditional or not traditional?
- Which accent in the WC is funniest?
- WC ley lines
- Glastonbury - birthplace of English Christianity or den of Wicca?
- Did Jesus really visit the WC ?
- Pirates Welsh vs WC ( hint. we win )
- Freedom for Street!
- Have you ever seen royalty surfing in Bude?
- Pubs in Bristol - best and worse.
- How come everyone in Bristol is fucking tall and looks like a royal ( Clifton only ).
- Nicest vista in WC
- Is LAnds End really the Southernest point in the UK
- King Arthur WC or Welsh?
- Bristol music - where did it go?
- Travellers in Bristol - still got lots of them?
- City vs Rovers?

I'm sure other Welsh posters can think of some more


----------



## munkeeunit (May 25, 2006)

Ha! Well done! I think we'll hold these in reserve for when the Welsh invasion of London commences, at which point we'll haul up the rear and start a second flank of attack with these dazzling array of thread beauties.


----------



## Strumpet (May 25, 2006)

*taps munkee hard on the front of his forehead with her finger* 

Hello?!?!? 
There is no welsh invasion...only in your lil head.


----------



## munkeeunit (May 26, 2006)

I think I detect a mild eruption of frenetic posting activity on the London forum. Whether or not Welsh plans really exist to invade London, you'd better speed things up a little, as otherwise they'll slip away from being nearly in your grasp.  and we don't want that do we?


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

Darn it this would never happen if my PC was working


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

nwnm said:
			
		

> Darn it this would never happen if my PC was working



They've already ran out of cockney puff by the looks of it,

Bunch of malingering, thames water infestation malarkyers.


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

yeh-but-no-but-yeh-but I need a PC that f-ing works


----------



## munkeeunit (May 31, 2006)

only 2798 posts to go.


----------



## nwnm (May 31, 2006)

wagons role


----------



## Strumpet (May 31, 2006)

The one you're on seems to be working ok? 
S up with it


----------



## nwnm (Jun 1, 2006)

ah this is the one I should never get time to be using whilst i'm in work and I'm doing a few nights at the mo, so........

My own PC very ill - something to do with the mother <fucka> board i'm reliably <?> told


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

Those cocknoids do seem to be making the effort to keep up now. Wales is still edging closer (with the assistance of my good wurzel self, don't mention it ) but only now gaining by about 10 posts a day, which will be a long hard slog at this rate, but I don't think those cocknoids have any stamina tbh.

All that nasty irradiated, turd filled thames water they sup from daily drains their vitals.


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

You do realise you're completely on your own with this don't you, you insane mentalist Bristolian warmonger?!!!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes  but either way it's looked at, London will eventually be invaded by Wales, and you don't want a Wurzel leading the charge do you, by default or otherwise? So unless you want a Wurzel marching into London on behalf of Wales you'd better all start posting more


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Yes  but either way it's looked at, London will eventually be invaded by Wales, and you don't want a Wurzel leading the charge do you, by default or otherwise? So unless you want a Wurzel marching into London on behalf of Wales you'd better all start posting more




Munkee? Are you lookin to be adopted by us by any chance? would you like an honourary Welsh citizenshipy thing?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Munkee? Are you lookin to be adopted by us by any chance? would you like an honourary Welsh citizenshipy thing?



Thanks for offering, but I'm more of a Wurzel wildcard.

I roam the world looking to pick fights with London  

But if I lose my Urban liberties, while fighting the good fight against London, then a mere statue of me in the middle of Cardiff will do.


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Thanks for offering, but I'm more of a Wurzel wildcard.
> 
> I roam the world looking to pick fights with London
> 
> But if I lose my Urban liberties, while fighting the good fight against London, then a mere statue of me in the middle of Cardiff will do.



nah, we already got those gargoyles around the castle, we don't need any more, thanks for offering though.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> nah, we already got those gargoyles around the castle, we don't need any more, thanks for offering though.



I could be a gargoyle.  

I'm much, much more handsome than gargoyles in real life, but if you mention the word 'London' my face becomes contorted and scary enough to be set in stone.


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> I could be a gargoyle.
> 
> I'm much, much more handsome than gargoyles in real life, but if you mention the word 'London' my face becomes contorted and scary enough to be set in stone.




Me thinking you look more like this:

http://www.sonning.net/gallery/scarecrow4.html



An yum look ansome ya do.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Me thinking you look more like this:
> 
> http://www.sonning.net/gallery/scarecrow4.html
> 
> ...



Well, being signed off work for a few years, a lot of my clothes do have stitches, but I make the most of it, and do it smart like. I've got a old blue pair of jeans, which I've put thin red strips along both inside legs to relace the crease damage, so it looks well cool, smart and fashionable.  

Done the same with other trousers, and tops, but at 34 my hair is still largely brown, not scarecrow silver, although my stubble is going grey around the chin, so give it 10 more years and that scarecrow might be me


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Well, being signed off work for a few years, a lot of my clothes do have stitches, but I make the most of it, and do it smart like. I've got a old blue pair of jeans, which I've put thin red strips along both inside legs to relace the crease damage, so it looks well cool, smart and fashionable.
> 
> Done the same with other trousers, and tops, but at 34 my hair is still largely brown, not scarecrow silver, although my stubble is going grey around the chin, so give it 10 more years and that scarecrow might be me



Oh hell, if you've got grey in your stubble, you know what that means don't ya?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Munkkee - have you got a Celtic tattoo by any chance?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Oh hell, if you've got grey in your stubble, you know what that means don't ya?



no


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Munkkee - have you got a Celtic tattoo by any chance?



no, but I do have a dead irish gran, who burnt stuff into my brain as if it were a tattoo, will that do?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 1, 2006)

Does your beard grow a ginger colour?


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Does your beard grow a ginger colour?



no, not a trace of ginger, just black stubble interspersed with grey stubble around my chiny, chin chin.


----------



## ZIZI (Jun 1, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> no




Doh, it means if you got grey in your stubble you sure to have grey in your short 'n' curlies.. 

Plus, there is no turning back now, of course you could try to dte them but I wouldn't recommend that on your short n curlies. It could have scary consequences


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

i've got grey (and red) bits of stubble but i ASURE you no grey short n curlies


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Jun 1, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i've got grey (and red) bits of stubble but i ASURE you no grey short n curlies



Prove it......................


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

oi naughty


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> Doh, it means if you got grey in your stubble you sure to have grey in your short 'n' curlies..
> 
> Plus, there is no turning back now, of course you could try to dte them but I wouldn't recommend that on your short n curlies. It could have scary consequences



hmmmmm.....

No, none downstairs yet, which explains my confusion, while providing me with a self-fulfilling alibi.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> You do realise you're completely on your own with this don't you, you insane mentalist Bristolian warmonger?!!!



our sleeper units are lying in wait, ready to activate upon hearing the coded signal to rise up and take the big smoke by surprise


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

OI krs....will you take your demented munkee orf our laaaaahnd please!  


oh n hi!    I mean


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

if you're not nicer i'll parachute him into the valleys with his favourite bag of spanners


----------



## llantwit (Jun 1, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> if you're not nicer i'll parachute him into the valleys with his favourite bag of spanners


He *is* a feckin spanner - and one with alarmingly violent tendencies. Nothing worse than a violent west-country spanner. Maybe I should stop this tosh and go to bed.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

Lol llantwit. 
NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo krs!! 
We don't want him! (no offence munk... )





Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....*gives krs some welsh fudge and a daffodil*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

sounds like we've just identified your greatest weakness - munkeeunit acts like kryptonite on welshes


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 1, 2006)

Heh. 
We aren't as easy to get to as that! He irritates, but, we can deal with that. Mwuahahahaa. 

Odd little thing ain't he? You all like that over there  

*cough*


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 1, 2006)

yes. yes we are. and proud of it, too


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> our sleeper units are lying in wait, ready to activate upon hearing the coded signal to rise up and take the big smoke by surprise


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> sounds like we've just identified your greatest weakness - munkeeunit acts like kryptonite on welshes


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 1, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah....*gives krs some welsh fudge and a daffodil*



poor sick strumpet.  

shouldn't eat so many daffodils.  

interesting shade of vomit.  

does it match your dress?


----------



## ddraig (Jun 1, 2006)

cummon! we got to catch the WA thread...
go munkee goooooooo


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> poor sick strumpet.
> 
> shouldn't eat so many daffodils.
> 
> ...



Wasnt being sick ya muppet.....was just a loud noise to show my displeasure.


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> cummon! we got to catch the WA thread...
> go munkee goooooooo



OOooooooo the wha thread?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jun 2, 2006)

word association


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

bristle-krs said:
			
		

> word association



strumpet

daffodils

vomit 

dress  

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=157432


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

Aahhh ta krs   


I remind you of daffodils, munkee?  
Aawww ya wee odd sweet lil thing.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

how tall is strumpet?

I may be odd, but I'm not little


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

Strumpet isn't ermm that tall    but I'm fiesty!


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

like a little yappy yorkshire terrier


----------



## llantwit (Jun 2, 2006)

I guess we're not *that* far off the lundun forum, are we? Maybe you've got a point Munkee. Hmmmm.


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

Only 2600 odd to go.


----------



## ddraig (Jun 2, 2006)

morning comrades


----------



## Strumpet (Jun 2, 2006)

Mornin!  

Llantwit! Don't be led by someone from......over "there" *points*  
If we want to invade somewhere....can WE decide and not some foreigner eh? 

(I think he is trying to cause trouble anyway. If we say yes and attack (as it were) I reckon he will persuade his lot to join with London n gang up on us. I don't trust him...eyes too close together see.   )


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

strumpet  

strumpet  

strempet  

You may not trust me now, but in time the monkey will do you all proud.  

You'll see.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

You're such a sly turncoat against the English that I don't think your Celtic heritage should be questioned again


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks very much  

It's all part of a longer-term strategy to defeat the english, and turn Bristol into a greater celtic cultural melting pot. 

(Brixton is alright mind, don't want to mess with Brixton.)

Strumpet is quite right to be cautious, but I can assure you Strumpet that my eyes are not too close together. 

They are very irish eyes for the half breed that I am.


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> Thanks very much
> 
> It's all part of a longer-term strategy to defeat the english, and turn Bristol into a greater celtic cultural melting pot.
> 
> ...



Yeah, have you noticed as well that the Irish tend to be cock eyed ...no offence like


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Yeah, have you noticed as well that the Irish tend to be cock eyed ...no offence like



cock eyed - yes

too close together - no

(unless you belong to the reptillian clan of irish rejects who control the world)


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Jun 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> cock eyed - yes
> 
> too close together - no
> 
> (unless you belong to the reptillian clan of irish rejects who control the world)


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

eyes too close together + bush lookalike with hair = reptililan master race 

definitely not munkee.

I am a meglomaniac, but in the interests of stopping the reptillian master race.

I can't speak more about it here, you understand.

David icke is always listening.

hush hush.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 2, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Yeah, have you noticed as well that the Irish tend to be cock eyed ...no offence like



Are you talking to me, munkee??


----------



## munkeeunit (Jun 2, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Are you talking to me, munkee??



maybe I've been looking at strumpet funny with my lazy eye, and that's why she hates me


----------



## Col_Buendia (Jun 2, 2006)

munkeeunit said:
			
		

> maybe I've been looking at strumpet funny with my lazy eye, and that's why she hates me



*What *did you say, RubberBuc??


----------

